# New CAAD10 vs Used Supersix Evo



## Domanfp (Apr 17, 2012)

Alright guys I have the option of getting either a new CAAD10 or a used SuperSix Evo. Both will be the 105 flavor, not looking at doing any racing or anything just spirited group rides and the occasional metric/century.

What would you recommend and why?


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

It's a toss up to be honest - ride both and see which one inspires you the most. Are the prices similar and how 'used' is the SS???

Good luck.


----------



## Domanfp (Apr 17, 2012)

Prices are within $100 and the SS has about 300 miles bought new in january


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I voted for Super Six EVO which is a superior frame fast and comfy.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Supersix will be more comfortable on long rides, all other factors being equal. Both are very good bike. I put in a lot of miles on my caad10 and like it a lot.


----------



## Neb (Sep 8, 2012)

Aside from the ride difference between the alloy and carbon, if you think you'll ever switch to electronic groupset the new caad10 has swappable cable stops while the evo has mechanical/electronic specific models


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

The di2 comment is a vlid point, but, that aside, for $100, I'd get the Evo. Even resale will be much higher for the Evo..


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

No brainer for me, I wouldn't buy a Cannondale carbon without warranty, and in that case make it a Hi-Mod. You can't go wrong with CAAD 10.


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Evo all the way.


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

Domanfp said:


> Prices are within $100 and the SS has about 300 miles bought new in january



Evo then - no brainer.

cheers


----------



## KevRC4130 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hell, 300 miles is still basically a new bike - I wouldn't be surprised to find LBS's selling tester bikes with more miles as new. 300 miles is a couple weekends old to a serious rider. Do the Supersix!


----------



## black20 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ya I'd consider a 300 mile bike almost new, unless it was abused or has seen impact of some sort. With that said, evo all the way.


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

Zampano said:


> No brainer for me, I wouldn't buy a Cannondale carbon without warranty, and in that case make it a Hi-Mod. You can't go wrong with CAAD 10.


Ditto that!


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

KevRC4130 said:


> Hell, 300 miles is still basically a new bike - I wouldn't be surprised to find LBS's selling tester bikes with more miles as new. 300 miles is a couple weekends old to a serious rider. Do the Supersix!


Except for the fact that a "tester" bike sold as new comes with a warranty. :wink:

It's been a long time since I heard anyone use the term "Crack-n-fail" but there's always the possibility of a bad frame getting into circulation.

I'd also want to know why the seller is already getting rid of a 6 month old bike.


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

*New CAAD 10 vs Used Supersix Evo*

My two cents. If the CAAD 10 would be your only bike and you typically do longer rides that are greater than 30 to 40 miles I would consider the the SuperSix Evo. I have CAAD 10 and absolutely love it, however it is a harsher ride than my Cervelo S5, which is carbon frame. I typically feel it after longer rides. I also have a 23mm wide wheel on my CAAD 10 to further smooth out ride. I really enjoy my CAAD 10 regardless (2012 year) and am fortunate to have it as 2nd bike especially for crits and just fun riding. Its really a great bike but a bit harsher I have found over the carbon fiber. 

Rob


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

I would have to agree a warranty for me is a peace of mind. I just went from a CAAD9 to a EVO and love the change. Don't know if the change would have been worth it though if I was left without the warranty protection. 

Even with loving my EVO right now I say go for the CAAD10. I loved my CAAD9 and if things did not work out for me to be able to buy a new bike I would have been happy to keep it.


----------

